# hygetropin real or fake



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Does this look like real Hyge, I haven't bought any yet I'm just looking into some and TBH getting a bit fed up with all these differant brands and fakes :confused1: can any one help with what I should look out for.


----------



## peanutbutter9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks good but haven't seen any 200iu for a while... may have been kicking around in someones garage for a couple years...


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Original hyge, there's 200iu kits and 100iu blacktop kits, I normally use 100iu blacktops but there same company doesn't matter, i just prefer to get 100iu kit at a time.


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Nice one think I'll try these then, they have the 100iu black tops in I will try them first

cheers :thumb


----------



## flasher (Feb 4, 2016)

looks g2g. Green tops are 8iu...


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Well looks like I just got scammed, wish I could name and shame these fukkers, from a review site page looks like they done it to a few people, had a high rating too just goes to show you cant trust these online sites.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

So you did buy them and guess they were bunk or something. What happened mate. Hope you didn't loose to much.

Traps


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

trapman said:


> So you did buy them and guess they were bunk or something. What happened mate. Hope you didn't loose to much.
> 
> Traps


 I ordered them but he's not sent them theres loads of people complaing he ripped them off too over on a review site. will tell any one in PM name of site if they want to know.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah that's the risk you take when using websites. I would never recommend anyone use websites. It's hard enough trying to get legitimate products as it is. Gutted for you mate.

Traps


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear bro


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

sh4n3 said:


> Does this look like real Hyge, I haven't bought any yet I'm just looking into some and TBH getting a bit fed up with all these differant brands and fakes :confused1: can any one help with what I should look out for.
> 
> View attachment 147486


 Lab test certificate?


----------

